# NEW BUILD CNC Need Help Wiring



## labradorian70 (Feb 15, 2020)

Hello All

New to CNC routing and in the process of building my own CNC, its a challenge but with a good computer and electrical background i will figure it out. Of course with some help from you guys. 

In the pics attached you can see that i have the table and gantry built and in the process of wiring up the components. Im using a MACH3 CNC main control board by bitsensor, see pic. red board. and the motor driver board is the MD430, see pic board with green backing. The part that is not straight to me is the motor control connections. Let's take for example the X axis. on the red board, you have XP and XD(in addition to 5V and gnd). On the green MD430 board (in which the motor connects to) there is STEP, DIR, EN and +5V

I have the md430 board 24Vdc all connected, and the motor connections for the motor inself are straight forward. but how to i connect the main Mach 3 red board to the green stepper motor controller board(gren MD430). There are two wiring diagrams i have attached that are not clear to me. 

Right now I have the XP connected to Step and XD connected to DIR, but do i tie the 5V to each other?

If anyone can please give me some direction on this that would be great. I have the Mach 3 software installed and im communicating with the USB mach control board.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I have no experience but according to that diagram it looks like all the +5Vs are connected together. If the weight of the diagram lines are any indication, there should be a 'bus' connected to the USB board and then individual wires going to the controller boards. I'm interested in seeing your progress on this project, Glen.


----------



## labradorian70 (Feb 15, 2020)

TenGees said:


> I have no experience but according to that diagram it looks like all the +5Vs are connected together. If the weight of the diagram lines are any indication, there should be a 'bus' connected to the USB board and then individual wires going to the controller boards. I'm interested in seeing your progress on this project, Glen.


Thanks

This is one of the diagrams I have found online that has the USB MACH board in it but the stepper motor driver cards such as the one shown on this diagram does not match the Card I have. I have done a lot of searching on line to find a wiring diagram for the MD430 driver card and no luck. I just might have to change the driver cards I have to something else, but thought I would come in here first.

cheers


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

If the +5V lines each have their own supply then I wouldn't connect them.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

The md430 is more commonly referred to by the chip on it, the TB6560. You will find more info if you search for TB6560 drivers. Unfortunately, you will find that while it is a popular driver (especially for driving nema17 steppers on 3D printers), it has a poor reliability record when used with larger steppers on a CNC. In my personal opinion, 24V is too low for a Nema23 sized stepper, most require at least 48V for best performance (and many only reach full speed at 60V).


----------



## labradorian70 (Feb 15, 2020)

BalloonEngineer said:


> The md430 is more commonly referred to by the chip on it, the TB6560. You will find more info if you search for TB6560 drivers. Unfortunately, you will find that while it is a popular driver (especially for driving nema17 steppers on 3D printers), it has a poor reliability record when used with larger steppers on a CNC. In my personal opinion, 24V is too low for a Nema23 sized stepper, most require at least 48V for best performance (and many only reach full speed at 60V).


Thanks BE This is good feedback as I'm completely new to this. I'm starting to lean towards the DM556 and should get the 48V as you suggested. I would hate to get this all setup and have the boards failing on me or what ever. Great tip!

thanks
Glen


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

How big are the stepper motors you are using? For that CNC I would want to use at least Nema 23 425oz.in and for those I'd use DM542T drivers, and at least 36V power supply.

That is a decent control card.


----------



## labradorian70 (Feb 15, 2020)

MEBCWD said:


> How big are the stepper motors you are using? For that CNC I would want to use at least Nema 23 425oz.in and for those I'd use DM542T drivers, and at least 36V power supply.
> 
> That is a decent control card.


THanks for the Advice. I have decided to gohead and get these DM542T drivers. I will try them at 24V first as that is what I have now. I can always upgrade easily with 48V after.

Cheers

glen


----------

